# Some Boomers don't like the term Senior???



## AnnieA (May 17, 2019)

I've seen this on several blogs, websites dealing with aging issues and I don't get it.  Some cite Boomers as the generation of the seismic culture shifts of the 60s and 70s as the cause of their objection to the term--they're still rocking the boat and rejecting the term senior is a residual of those cultural changes of their youth.  I'm just at the front end of GenX at 52 and know!!! I'm reaching Senior status.  AARP thinks so too!    Guess the autoimmune issues make me feel 10-15 years older than my chronological age, so there's no stigma in embracing Senior to me.  And I've worked in geriatrics most of my career and know the Senior thing comes along for everyone.  

Anyhow, senior as a word in general doesn't have negative connotations:  Seniors as upperclassmen in school, senior partner, senior officer, senior editor ...all those things are positive.  

I realize I'm talking to a crowd that did sign up for Senior Forums, but did anyone on joining think "Ick, I'm joining a *Senior *message board"?  I was glad to find this place by its name!


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2019)

I joined this forum, when I was about 57 or 58  I think, and the word _senior_ was encouraging because it meant I got to be with adults, which is what I was looking for.

At the time, I was the boss, of a staff of 15 people,,  and all but one of them was under 25 so I was looking for adult conversation.... so although I was already a member of much larger forums they didn't have the intimate feel to them that this one has ,  so  I was pleased to find this one , so I didn't mind the word 'senior' at all


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2019)

No, I didn't think anything negative about signing up for a senior forum because I was over 50 and wanted to belong to a group of folks my own age.  Never had a problem with the term senior either, although I don't recall anyone referring to me that way (to my face anyway ).   AARP smelled when I was nearing 50, and has been sending me junk mail for years now, wanting me (and my husband) to join.  They send member cards and everything, and don't get that after a decade, I'm not interested. 

I don't have a problem embracing my old age, I have two siblings that never made it to their senior years, so I feel blessed.  Also, if I can score a senior discount here and there, I'm happy to take advantage.   I'm sorry to hear you're suffering with autoimmune issues that make you feel older than you are, that must make life much more difficult for you.   :girl_hug:


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2019)

Personally, I don't care about the name. 

Some people I think, out of vanity must reassure themselves of their viability. Dislike of the label of Senior or Elderly and other words, boils down to fear, in the end.


----------



## AnnieA (May 17, 2019)

Love the pic @SeaBreeze!  She looks beautifully content with her age.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 17, 2019)

I could care less about the name. I was just glad to find a forum with people I can relate to. In fact I love the perks seniors get. Just last summer when I went on my Mother/Daughter trip I was able to get both of us in all the National parks for free with my senior card. My daughter thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2019)




----------



## AZ Jim (May 17, 2019)

I paid dearly for all 82 years of my life.  Each year is a step that puts me ahead of those behind.  It takes courage to grow old.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 65638



I;m not even  officially a senior citizen yet ...but I'm already doing this.... :rofl1:


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 17, 2019)

No, I was happy to find SF.

To me, the word senior should be used to describe a place or a group of people and not used to describe an individual unless it qualifies me for a discount! layful:nthego:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 17, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> No, I was happy to find SF.
> 
> To me, the word senior should be used to describe a place or a group of people and not used to describe an individual unless it qualifies me for a discount! layful:nthego:


LOL ....priceless...


----------



## Geezerette (May 17, 2019)

In general Id rather describer myself as "Senior" rather than old or elderly. To me Senior connotes some wisdom or experience with age, Elderly as kind of stuck up, and Old as decrepit. Ive never quite figured out exactly what a Boomer is.


----------



## AnnieA (May 17, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> Ive never quite figured out exactly what a Boomer is.



It's short for Baby Boomers because of the post WWII baby boom.  Soldiers came home and were very happy to see their wives!  Most use 1946-1964 as the baby boom years; some split the group into two because of sociological/cultural differences between the older and younger groups.  The older group are into or very close to their 70s now and that's senior no matter who likes the term or not.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 17, 2019)

I don't mind being a senior, but I bristle at "elderly."    Like when I'm watching the evening news and an "elderly woman, age 60" had her purse snatched.   Ugh.   

I'll let 'em know when I'm ELDERLY.


----------



## win231 (May 17, 2019)

I don't mind the term "Senior."  In fact, when I buy something, I jokingly say to the cashier, "Don't forget my senior citizen discount."  They always laugh.  Sometimes they'll say, "Oh, c'mon...you're not a senior citizen."


----------



## C'est Moi (May 17, 2019)

win231 said:


> I don't mind the term "Senior."  In fact, when I buy something, I jokingly say to the cashier, "Don't forget my senior citizen discount."  They always laugh.  Sometimes they'll say, *"Oh, c'mon...you're not a senior citizen." *



:lies:


----------



## Gary O' (May 17, 2019)

I’ve been called that since in my twenties


I was in Mexico, but still…..


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 18, 2019)

I'm quite happy to be called 'Senior' when it gets me discounts (usually referred to as a concession) though this varies enormously.   When I visit a stately home or castle, I would usually get around 20% off, but the theatre only gives a nominal £2 reduction.  Some places don't give any  reduction.  This also varies across different parts of the UK.
I've normally found the best reductions in Europe, where I've enjoyed half price admissions. 

I'm also happy to be one of the 'Boomer' generation, although my siblings were born before or during the war.  Mrs.L  is an 'only child' and dislikes the term.


----------



## Tommy (May 18, 2019)

As the saying goes, "Call me whatever you like; just don't call me late for dinner".  Words only offend me when I believe the speaker's intent is to be disrespectful, hateful, spiteful, cruel ... and even then, I'll rarely respond in kind.

Why do so many folks these days find great satisfaction in feeling offended?


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I don't mind being a senior, but I bristle at "elderly."    Like when I'm watching the evening news and an "elderly woman, age 60" had her purse snatched.   Ugh.
> 
> I'll let 'em know when I'm ELDERLY.



 me too...I really bristle at that...or  Old age pensioner age 60 .... :hit:


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2019)

Tommy said:


> As the saying goes, "Call me whatever you like; just don't call me late for dinner".  Words only offend me when I believe the speaker's intent is to be disrespectful, hateful, spiteful, cruel ... and even then, I'll rarely respond in kind.
> 
> Why do so many folks these days find great satisfaction in feeling offended?



This is the generation of the snowflake and the terminally offended.... it'll go down in History with that title..


----------



## Rosemarie (May 18, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I don't mind being a senior, but I bristle at "elderly."    Like when I'm watching the evening news and an "elderly woman, age 60" had her purse snatched.   Ugh.
> 
> I'll let 'em know when I'm ELDERLY.




LOL...this is something which puzzles me too. I suppose it depends on who is using the term 'elderly' and their perception of elderly.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 18, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> LOL...this is something which puzzles me too. I suppose it depends on who is using the term 'elderly' and their perception of elderly.



Yeah... even though I feel quite feisty for my age, I'm sure my grandbabies think I'm a relic.   :laugh:


----------



## Don M. (May 18, 2019)

According to the "generation" names on the Internet, I am part of the "Silent" generation.  I really don't care what "label" I'm given...just grateful for each passing day that I can get out and do what I want.


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I’ve been called that since in my twenties
> 
> 
> I was in Mexico, but still…..



Gary, you slay me!  :rofl:


----------



## Falcon (May 18, 2019)

Some  anal orifices  think it's  cute  when they call me   "Young Man".  I'd like  to smack  'em  up side of the head!   Grrr!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 18, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Some  anal orifices  think it's  cute  when they call me   "Young Man".  I'd like  to smack  'em  up side of the head!   Grrr!



OMG, I agree.   So patronizing.


----------



## Tommy (May 19, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> This is the generation of the snowflake and the terminally offended.... it'll go down in History with that title..


I don't know that it's a generational thing so much as a sign of the times, Holly.   It seems that for the past 50+ years, more and more groups have flocked to join the ranks of the "terminally offended", irrespective of age.  This thread seems to reflect that. nthego:


----------



## Olivia (May 19, 2019)

Tommy said:


> I don't know that it's a generational thing so much as a sign of the times, Holly.   It seems that for the past 50+ years, more and more groups have flocked to join the ranks of the "terminally offended", irrespective of age.  This thread seems to reflect that. nthego:



Right. Old people are getting too uppity. We should just be grateful for being alive instead of complaining about what we're called and for heavens sake, know our place in society and stay there!


----------



## Trade (May 19, 2019)

I am happy to refer to myself as a senior whenever there is a discount involved with it.


----------



## Olivia (May 19, 2019)

Trade said:


> I am happy to refer to myself as a senior whenever there is a discount involved with it.



I think this thread could very well be leading to a slippery slope.


----------



## Geezerette (May 19, 2019)

Falcon, I didn't realize that y'all had to put up with bring called "young man'. Sic'em! I hate being called "young lady" usually by some middle aged man.  I've stopped putting up with that & now call them out on it. Once on the sidewalk of a Sr Center by the male center director, in front of people. I called him out on it & told him exactly what I thought & what he ought to do about it& & was cheered by a couple of women who overhead. Now he just gives me a sot of funny look if our paths happen to cross like he ought to remember something, but I just smile & go on by.


----------



## Maywalk (May 20, 2019)

At the age of 89 I call myself an old biddy but I have many folk coming to me from worldwide for my tales of WW2 because I was bombed out twice during the London Blitz and machine gunned twice, plus being evacuated. 
Just because I am this age does not mean I am over the hill in the brain department and it is surprising how many younger folk are contacting me wanting to know things about that era from any who went through those years, before it is TOO late.
It has been a busy and very interesting time since I had the book published concerning the first 20 years of my life that takes in the Depression when I was born and then through the war years up to my farcical Cockney wedding day. 
I would NOT have had my life any other way. 
God Bless All.


----------



## DaveA (May 20, 2019)

If what I'm called becomes one of my great worries, I'll know that important things like health and finances are in decent shape.   I'm a bit behind Maywalk at 85 and am just happy to still be getting out and about.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 20, 2019)

I think I prefer the term "Senior" to "Elderly".  elderly somehow draws up the picture of frail, or unwell.  Senior, not so much.  I mean, we were "seniors" in high school.  I do not mind this stage of my life.  I an trying to stay active, despite some occasional mobility issues.  And I get discounts without even asking. LOL

My mom hated the senior citizen thing. She said it made her feel old.  Thing is, No matter what term we use, we are old.  It is just how we use this time in our life that matters.


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> I think I prefer the term "Senior" to "Elderly".  elderly somehow draws up the picture of frail, or unwell.  Senior, not so much.  I mean, we were "seniors" in high school.  I d not mind this stage of my life.  I an trying to stay active, despite some occasional mobility issues.  And I get discounts without even asking. LOL
> 
> My mom hated the senior citizen thing. She said it made her feel old.  Thing is, No matter what term we use, we are old.  It is just how we use this time in our life that matters.



So true, Marie.

I got a smile when you said "I mean, we were "seniors" in high school."!  Thanks.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 22, 2019)

I don't mind being called Senior, I feel lucky to have made it to my age. I've lost too many friends that weren't that lucky. As my Husband always says "It is what it is "!


----------



## KingsX (May 27, 2019)

*

I'm glad I'm a senior now because I was young at the height of the American empire.

I would hate to be young in today's wacky world !!

*


----------



## win231 (Jun 1, 2019)

win231 said:


> I don't mind the term "Senior."  In fact, when I buy something, I jokingly say to the cashier, "Don't forget my senior citizen discount."  They always laugh.  Sometimes they'll say, "Oh, c'mon...you're not a senior citizen."  I always say, "66 is a senior citizen.   I don't think I look young but people tell me I do.  (6 yr old photo)


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2019)

I was happy to find a forum for people of ages like my own.  I guess the only thing that bothers me about the term senior at times is that I have gotten old and too fast!  Glad to be here amongst seniors, though.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I don't mind being a senior, but I bristle at "elderly."    Like when I'm watching the evening news and an "elderly woman, age 60" had her purse snatched.   Ugh.
> 
> I'll let 'em know when I'm ELDERLY.


I'm with ya on that.
Awhile back, a kid (around 18-20) came to my door by mistake, was on his phone and told his friend 'You gave me the wrong address.. he doesn't live here..  an _elderly lady _answered the door!" I felt like choking him where he stood!!!!
The word puts me in mind of my grandmothers- they were in their 80s!!


----------



## Maywalk (Aug 2, 2019)

At that rate you can call me antique because I AM ELDERLY and SENIOR at the age of 89. 
Life is TOO short to get my blood pressure up over something like that but if anything DOES get it up it is cruelty to children and animals.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2019)

Maywalk said:


> At that rate you can call me antique because I AM ELDERLY and SENIOR at the age of 89.
> Life is TOO short to get my blood pressure up over something like that but if anything DOES get it up it is cruelty to children and animals.


I'm with you on that, Maywalk.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2019)

I don't care. Who am I fooling?


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 3, 2019)

i just wish i could qualify for the senior discounts we get in our city. have to wait a few more years  up to 50% on some bills like electricity and land rates.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 4, 2019)

There are many forum sites on the internet, it is necessary to define which age group they are intended for. Most young people have a different approach to life and want to discuss different issues from older people. The people on this site grew up in roughly the same era so we can relate to each other, and discuss things from the past. A bit of nostalgia is therapeutic. What term do you think would be preferable to 'senior'?


----------



## Morgan62 (Oct 4, 2019)

Call me the hell that you like as long as I get the discount


----------



## Morgan62 (Oct 4, 2019)

win231 said:


> I don't mind the term "Senior."  In fact, when I buy something, I jokingly say to the cashier, "Don't forget my senior citizen discount."  They always laugh.  Sometimes they'll say, "Oh, c'mon...you're not a senior citizen."


 I said that so much now the cashier keeps asking me for my  ID card to get her own back when I buy beer


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 16, 2019)

I don't mind the term "senior" but given the choice, I would rather not be one.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2019)

Nautilus said:


> I don't mind the term "senior" but given the choice, I would rather not be one.


Yes, But................we're not given the choice.  ☹


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2019)

Nautilus said:


> I don't mind the term "senior" but given the choice, I would rather not be one.


Be careful what you wish for......


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 16, 2019)

"You're only as old as the woman you feel." - Groucho Marx


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Doomp (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't mind being called a "senior." It's what I am. But if you call me a "boomer," you'd better say it with respect. I don't stereotype the younger generations, and they'd better not stereotype me.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 11, 2019)

*This is me......

*


----------



## Pepper (Dec 11, 2019)

Doomp said:


> I don't mind being called a "senior." It's what I am. But if you call me a "boomer," you'd better say it with respect. I don't stereotype the younger generations, and they'd better not stereotype me.


Ok, Boomer.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 11, 2019)

I never seem to think about the senior syndrome. I am 76 and my body is telling me its getting old but mind is young and a alert and thankful for that and hope it remains so.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 12, 2019)

In the UK in England there was and still is a road sign showing two elderly people with hunched backs and walking sticks walking along. I heard this has caused complaints and the PC brigade are throwing a wobbler and I must admit I nevet liked the sign but didnt unduly upset me


----------



## Marlene (Dec 30, 2019)

OK, I'm going to risk jumping in to give the academic reason behind the resentment of the labels senior and elderly.  It has to do with the stereotypes associated with the terms.  The suggested change is to replace both terms with "older adults." Currently, our research as well as anecdotal examples show that the terms are associated with negative stereotypes such as decrepit, slow, forgetful, grouchy, and more.


----------

